# Technical questions and assistance with CARiD TechDesk



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

Whenever we order some aftermarket car accessories or performance products we often think about two things.

*1. How to get the right part for your model?
2. Hot to install it?*

With CARiD Tech desk you do not have to worry about these sometimes complicated questions. Our experienced specialists will help you to find proper parts and verify fitment to avoid any troubles with miss-fitment and returns. If you chose to install the parts that you've ordered from us on your own, but faced any problem - you can always count on us!

Our Technical Support Team stands ready to assist you with all of your inquiries regarding fitment, installation instructions, and other issues. Tech Desk experts at CARiD have a real world experience as technicians, shop managers, car audio and electronics specialists, etc. Whatever question you have, contact us and we will get back to you via Email, Phone, or Chat: 

http://www.carid.com/contact-us.html

Take a look at this YouTube video featuring our Tech Desk supervisor Greg Kopf to see who we are in real life and why we are here for:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOTOeG8CKH0


----------



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey guys! 

We already informed you about our TechDesk and helpful automotive articles. We've prepared articles that detail the most common service issues, including how to tell when replacement is required, how to use specific tools, and how to perform service procedures. They are constantly updated with new interesting material and the latest one is about *Portable Shop Lighting*. 

In this article, we'll discuss various types of shop lighting that can give you the clear vision you need. Whether you prefer lights that hang on hooks, lights with built-in fans, flood lights, lights that strap on to your head, cordless lights, or lights with long lengths of reeled cord, we've got a great selection of value-packed lights in our store. 

To check full article click here: http://www.carid.com/articles/portable-shop-lighting-is-bright-affordable.html


----------



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

Folks! 

The spring is coming and that means that the cycling season will soon be opened and we will spend more time on the fresh air! In our new technical article, we decided to take a closer look at the receiver hitch-mounted bicycle carriers. Read on how to choose the best type of a carrier and take your bikes everywhere you need.

http://www.carid.com/articles/hitch-mounted-bike-carriers-put-bikes-at-right-height.html


----------



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

If you are still looking for an easy way of hauling your stuff, our new technical article could point you in the right direction. Read it and find out how different hitch mounted cargo carriers designs can open more ways of cargo transportation for you.﻿ 

http://www.carid.com/articles/hitch-mounted-cargo-carriers-let-you-carry-more-stuff.html


----------



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

Guys!

Connecting the trailer lights to the lights of your ride is way easier than it looks.Read our new technical article devoted to the electrical work. Time to figure out how all this car electricity thing works.

P.S. Useful connector diagram is inside!

http://www.carid.com/articles/connect-your-car-lights-to-your-trailer-lights-easy-way.html


----------



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

Sometimes tying down a load to your truck properly can become a real headache. Read our new technical overview of different types of tie downs and find out which one to choose for your strapping needs.﻿

http://www.carid.com/articles/secure-your-trailer-load-with-quality-tie-down-straps.html


----------



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

Guys! 

Time to get smarter about all this trailering thing. Let's look at the types of brake controllers in more detail today. In this article, our tech specialists will explain why do you really need one of those things and how you could make towing more safe with them. ﻿

http://www.carid.com/articles/brake-controllers-are-necessity-to-slow-down-your-trailer.html


----------



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey Guys, 

Check out our A to Z guide and find out everything you need to know to complete trailer brakes replacement: where to start, which parts and hardware to choose and how not to let your trailer ruin all the fun. See more details just by following the link below: 

http://www.carid.com/articles/your-trailer-will-stop-straight-true-with-replacement-brakes.html


----------



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey Guys,

Our new technical is already on the web-site. Check out the Ultimate Running Board and Side Step Glossary and define your needs in an easy way.﻿

http://www.carid.com/articles/running-board-and-side-step-glossary.html


----------

